# Some awesome videos from Haunted Overload!



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Haunted Overload is the number 12 best haunt in the country according to HauntWorld.com. I'm only up to 12 on the list of top 13 lol, still have lots to go, but I've already spent like half an hour on their site and watch their videos. There's some great videos!
http://blip.tv/users/view/timmyb

Check out their site too!
http://www.hauntedoverload.com


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

pretty cool needs more though


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Needs more what?
Needs more videos?


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Cool site. Looks like the new location will be an awesome spot for him to expand. I'm impressed with the tall figures he created. A lot of work went into the construction of all those props. 
-GW


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I love the entrance he built, with the feel of being in a pumpkin patch, looks very well organized.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I had some friends of mine go last yr. They were blown away.

I had the good fortune to meet Eric at the NE Haunters Gathering.

Real nice guy. I definately need to check this out this yr.


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 23, 2007)

That is awesome just watching that makes me want to start working on my props right now. Wow I might have to take a trip 1 year to see this.


----------

